# Free music from FMFK



## FMFK (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,I'm Evelyn and I help administer a website https://sites.google.com/site/freemusicforkids/about-fmfk which is full of FREE music.While most of the music on offer is aimed primarily at children and brass music in particular there are many pieces suitable for senior bands as well and we're also very keen to promote fusion between musical genres as too. To that end I would like to draw attention to a particular piece on our site which illustrates this idea ...namely Olympic Torch by Chris Brown https://sites.google.com/site/freemusicforkids/free-music-news which would be of interest to orchestras. This inspiring music has been devloped from the original brass band score by the composer to encompass chamber orchestra instruments as well,this would allow school or community music groups to participate together should they so wish.We welcome contributions to the site be it simple practise sheets to full band scores and anything which which promotes the fusion concept is especially well received.We also link to other sites of interest and have lots of information on all contributing composers/arrangers.If you have a few spare minutes please check out the site to find out what is on offer...there are a few other compositions spanning the genres which are worth a look


----------



## FMFK (Feb 24, 2012)

FMFK is updated with new scores on a regular basis...so keep checking back every so often to find out what's new.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm getting a warning on your site from my virus protection.


----------



## FMFK (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you Lunasong ...it's a Google site and we've had NO problems with it at all....but WILL investigate.


----------



## FMFK (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Luna,I contacted the website designer and this was his response.Hope this sets your mind at rest and/or answers any doubts you had about the site.


"Sorry to hear that.

We have never had any reports of any problems.

We take security seriously and have had many thousands of visitors since the site opened 6 months ago.

Additionally, the site is a Google Powered Site, we are hosted within the Google network, the site itself running on Google code and security.

One possible issue may be the message
"page contains secure and nonsecure items"


Which is related to both https:// and http:// url's on the same page.
People get that message as a courtesy to let them know some sections of a page are above normal security.

For example, an e-commerce site where only part of the site is hosted on a httpS:// server ...for secure transactions.

The majority of FMFK ( which is 100% non commercial) is actually https .... The message simply lets you know that.

If there is a real issue (although im quite sure there is no problem) the link to our site should be removed ASAP.

We have notified the Talk Classical administration that an issue was raised about FMFK to check out any potential issues. "


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

FMFK said:


> . . . If there is a real issue (although im quite sure there is no problem) the link to our site should be removed ASAP.
> 
> We have notified the Talk Classical administration that an issue was raised about FMFK to check out any potential issues. "


We have indeed received a letter from FMFK and I have replied to its Website Designer.

I have personally visited the site and have not had any virus protection issues whatsoever, so I see no need to remove the URL as any security risk at this time.

Firefox 10.0.2 
Norton Anti-Virus


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

No virus messages today; thank you for checking it out!


----------



## FMFK (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you Krummhorn.

I hope this sets everyones' minds at ease and that they will visit the FMFK site for a look.
Lots of good free scores,mostly for brass band but a few fusion works.....and not just for kids.


----------



## FMFK (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to refresh after the confusion.

Olympic Torch - by - Chris Brown is available for Chamber Orchestra and Wind Band, full scores and all parts as PDF's to freely download and perform from the FMFK Website.

Here is a direct link to the Olympic Torch article


----------

